# Two nice feral cats



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm maintence supervisor for a Chatolic school and over the years I have got to know a few feral cats. The first one I called stripes because she had two beautiful ones down her back. She eventually would eat out of my hand and I could pick her up and she would purr like crazy. One day in the morning I unlocked the school and took her food out to her.. She wasn't there like she usually is every morning. Eventually she came around but I could tell she was sick. Finally she could hardly walk so I picked her up and took her to the vets where it was determined that she had been poisoned. She died that night.

The second feral cat I named grey because that was her color. She took alot longer to earn my trust, but evetually I was feediing her every morning. All I had to do was call "Grey" and she would come running from under a neighbors porch. This cat had been abused and had been stabbed in one eye and had one ear cut off. Unfortunely she was also poisoned and died in my arms. Never caught the people who poisoned them. They were missed by me


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Awe that is so sad, but atleast they had a happier life with you careing for them, im sure they realy appreciated your comapany and being able to have someone they could trust.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am so relieved to know that Stripes and Grey had you there with them in their last moments. I know it was painful but I am sure you presence at the time of passing 9for one of them), and your loving them entirely before all of this happened meant a lot to the kitties.
Thank you for being kind and strong for them.
May the two angels rest in peace.


----------



## mjablonska (Feb 2, 2006)

i feel like killing those people who hurt those poor furballs......some people just deserve to die ..They just not worth anything...scumbags.......


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I am sorry. I lost one of my feral babies to a car on Saturday so I know what you are going through. It hurts to care sometimes


----------

